# Watery homemade yogurt?



## BusyBeeMom (May 15, 2005)

What did I do wrong? I made it in my crockpot on the "warm" setting, for maybe 8 hours. It is yogurt-ish, but so watery/runny. How can I improve it?

Thanks.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

What kind of milk did you start with? The lower the fat content of the milk, the runnier the yogurt.

It may be that 8 hours is not enough. I usually allow at least 12 in the crockpot.

It will also firm up a little bit after it's refrigerated.

How runny is runny?


----------



## BusyBeeMom (May 15, 2005)

I used mostly whole milk - I'm trying to use all this 1% WIC milk, so I added a bit of that. The starter was whole milk yogurt.

I thought perhaps the crock pot being closed prevented water from evaporating?

It did firm up a bit after refrigeration, and it tastes pretty good, but the texture is grainy and thin, rather than nice and creamy.

When you do it in the crockpot, do you cover the containers the yogurt is in, or just put the lid on the crockpot?

Thanks!


----------



## littleseal (Jun 13, 2007)

Contaminated culture will sometimes cause runny yogurt. Did you scald/sanitize everything beforehand?
I know some people skip that step, but I always sanitize (with boiling water) & have never had a failed batch.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I cover the container the yogurt is in with a piece of muslin held down with the lid ring. I do not cover the crockpot, as it may get too hot that way.

And I never scald anything beforehand. The utensils and jars go through the dishwasher, but that may be days before I use them, and the milk goes in cold.

I would probably blame the 1% milk to start with, maybe too much heat, and not long enough of an incubation time.

And sometimes it just comes out a bit grainy. What I've noticed though is that if I stir my yogurt while it's warm the texture is not nearly as creamy as if I chill it before stirring it.

HTH


----------



## BusyBeeMom (May 15, 2005)

I wanted to report back in case it helped someone else. I figured out my problem - I had the water bath WAY too hot! I finally stuck the meat thermometer in the water to see if that was the problem, et viola! I did a new batch last night, and I've got nice creamy yogurt in my ice box now!

Cristeen - I use your method, thanks!

Also, if I let it sit for longer, will it get thicker and/or tarter? I think I let it go for about 8-9 hours, b/c then I had to leave for school.

Thanks!


----------



## PapaT (Oct 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyBeeMom* 
I wanted to report back in case it helped someone else. I figured out my problem - I had the water bath WAY too hot! I finally stuck the meat thermometer in the water to see if that was the problem, et viola! I did a new batch last night, and I've got nice creamy yogurt in my ice box now!

Cristeen - I use your method, thanks!

Also, if I let it sit for longer, will it get thicker and/or tarter? I think I let it go for about 8-9 hours, b/c then I had to leave for school.

Thanks!

Thanks for this. For the first time all year my yoghurt turned runny with lots of whey separation & lumps aggregated at the bottom like cheese. I probably didn't check that I'd scalded the fresh milk enough & from what you say, I suspect yes, the water around the pottle was way too hot.
Anyway I normally use 1/4 pack of Eziyo/Hansells with a litre of scalded fresh milk to ensure thick & creamy consistency. Not so this time. But so as not to waste, I blended the lumpy stuff all back into a white milky liquid, reheated it, cooled, re-blended & added new starter & 1/3 cup of milk powder to thicken it. It's turned out better but not as thick or creamy as it usually is.
Living & learning, so thanks again everyone!







:


----------

